
France put Yahoo-Dailymotion acquisition-killer in charge of the Digital Economy - liam_boogar
http://www.rudebaguette.com/2014/04/02/france-just-put-guy-killed-yahoo-dailymotion-acquisition-charge-digital-economy/
======
clemc
God … I thought that this was a joke. Liam you just ruined my day …

